# Key Largo or Islamorada Fishing/Family vacation in August



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Depends on your budget. I like Islamorada. La Siesta would be great for the family--nice pool, nice dock for the boat (one ocean side and another bayside). Easy run out to Alligator Light to do some snorkeling, etc. Great fishing in the area and a relatively easy run across Florida Bay to the Everglades National Park. Kon Tiki Resort is easier on the budget and I really like it. Lots of great restaurants in the area.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

I have been going to Islamorada since the 1980's. We always stay at what is now called the Amara Cay Resort at mile marker 80 (South tip of Islamorada). 

Its changed names several times over the years but they have a fenced locked area to store your skiff at night and a free boat ramp about a mile South of the Hotel. Its located right next to Bud n Mary's Marina, they run dive, snorkel and fishing trips daily. The hotel also has their own dive and fishing trips. They have a large pool and Tiki Bar on property and you can snorkel from shore behind the hotel. They also rent jetskis and yaks there too. 

http://www.amaracayresort.com/

I haven't been there in a year since they changed names again and remodeled.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I personally like White Gate Court. Very family and even pet friendly. Plenty of boat parking and dockage and a nice overall private atmosphere located right by Robbie's in Islamorada.


----------



## Travisloyd07 (Jan 31, 2014)

I've stayed many of places. Last time down we stayed in grassy key. The first key in marathon. Lots of stuff for the family in islamorada and marathon. We stayed at Casa Del a Sol beach resort. Had a very nice 3 bedroom with a kitchen. They have 1 and 2 bedrooms also. Has a nice pool and a dock. Can't really tie the boat to the dock but we just anchored just off the flats. One bad thing is the closest ramp is on the gulf side and the hotel is on the Atlantic side. Check out this other thread. http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1426809582/1#1

Hope you have fun!


----------

